# How to install a Live Webcast



## discover.uncover (Apr 17, 2011)

My dear geeky friends,
There's a workshop that's going to be held soon and I need help on how to install a live webcast. Haven't done it before. What are the necessary requirements to install it? Please guide me thoroughly 

Thank you in advance.

Regards.

Any help?


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2011)

Try Veetle. 

www.veetle.com


----------



## kickapps (Apr 18, 2011)

i have used dimdim which was decent for screencasting

also i would like to mention about SKYPE, it has decent addins which can be used for screen sharing


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 19, 2011)

Try join.me at *join.me


----------

